

Google Analytics Announces Content Experiments API - noelwelsh
http://analytics.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/google-analytics-becomes-robust-testing.html

======
noelwelsh
I'm pleased to see Google validating Myna's technology choice of multi-armed
bandits ;-)

